

Opensource Map-based CouchDB chat for your site - indutny
https://github.com/mapchat/mapchat

======
jeroenvandijk
Really cool! In the repo I see that nodejs is used for Twitter. Are there any
other dependencies? Just checking how 'pure' this CouchApp is :)

------
andrewcooke
example site anywhere?

edit: <http://mapchat.me/>

